# Sage Barista Express flow meter (sorry again!)



## jrhop (10 mo ago)

Hi all, I have recently experienced an issue with my machine. When the machine was first turned on in the morning, I press the 1 cup to get some water through, however it wouldn't auto stop. I raised it with Sage, who passed it onto Coffee Classics to repair, they sent and engineer out, who quickly replaced the flow meter, tested the 1 cup and it auto stopped as usual. However I then used the machine the next day and the 1 cup runs a long time and the 2 cup wouldn't auto stop. I phoned Coffee Classics back, who said that the flow meters they use might be slightly different to the original ones and I would need to program the 1 and 2 cup buttons for around 10 seconds and 15 seconds respectively, I have done this and after a bit of adjusting it works. But I was wondering if anyone else has had this experience as it doesn't seem right to me?
I appreciate this has been posted about before, but just wondered if anyone else has had this after a repair? Or do most people use the program rather than auto? Thanks in advance.


----------

